# auto tranny



## StansB13 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm not sure what the problem is on a car I'm looking to buy (possibly). Owner says it won't go into 1st or 2nd drive, only 3rd. Reverse and overdrive are ok. Needless to say it doesn't accelerate very well, but does move. 

Any thoughts? 
"Stay away it's a bad tranny and $$$$!!" 
or 
"Buy it and have the fluid changed and you'll have a bargain"??

thanks,
Stan


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

StansB13 said:


> I'm not sure what the problem is on a car I'm looking to buy (possibly). Owner says it won't go into 1st or 2nd drive, only 3rd. Reverse and overdrive are ok. Needless to say it doesn't accelerate very well, but does move.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> "Stay away it's a bad tranny and $$$$!!"
> ...


tranny sounds toasted. sounds like it either started with a bad torque converter or bad valve body. either way, unless youre ready to swap in a tranny and youre getting this for a steal, i wouldnt buy it.


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

what year? how much is he askin?


----------



## StansB13 (Feb 11, 2003)

erik2282 said:


> what year? how much is he askin?



It's a '95 and he is asking $800.


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

Me personally, I would offer him 700 or 750, if he says yes, I'd go ahead and get it since I would be replacing the tranny myself, and I can get a used tranny for that car for about 350-400 bucks at a local salvage yard. If you have a shop do it, they're probably gonna charge you a good chunk of change.
Does the A/C work? need motor mounts? shocks, struts/mounts? engine sound good? any frame damage?


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

Id start offering at 650 first, I'd tell him that I asked a couple Master techs at a local shop and explained to them what the tranny was doin, and they told me the tranny was shot, and a new tranny plus instalation would run me upwards of 1000 dollars. I'd tell him that BS, then he'll probably lower the price... :cheers:


----------



## StansB13 (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. I passed on it....

Stan


----------

